
Macron Wins in France: Time for an Independent / a New Party in the US? - dirtyaura
http://continuations.com/post/160439445490/macron-wins-in-france-time-for-an-independent-a
======
greenyoda
_" So for the 2020 election I would love to see a truly forward looking
candidate who does not tie their fate to one of the existing parties but
rather establishes a movement of their own..."_

In case the author has forgotten, we had two candidates in the last US
presidential election who were not tied to the major parties: Jill Stein and
Gary Johnson. Neither of them got a single electoral vote:

[http://uselectionatlas.org/RESULTS/national.php](http://uselectionatlas.org/RESULTS/national.php)

(Looks like there was a candidate from the Independent Party too, but he got
so little coverage I never even heard of him.)

The problem is that the media pretty much ignores them, they're not included
in the important debates, and most people won't vote for them since they don't
want to "waste their votes" on someone who they don't think can win. Unless
these problems can be solved, the US system is going to be dominated by the
two big parties forever.

